# U2 corners



## Alejandro (Oct 25, 2013)

I leave this video here like a complement for the post http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?39840-U2-method-for-corners-and-edges


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2013)

I used to use D2 corners for BLD. I just liked the setup moves more. It's a good method, but I recommend learning comms for the bad cases (IE, the 4 bottom stickers).


----------



## Alejandro (Oct 25, 2013)

Every algorithm on the video is a commutator, adding o removing a U2, the resulting commutators are the I use for blindfold.


----------

